

Ask HN: Are all "evil" companies big, or is that just a coincidence? - JerusaEnt

I have never heard of a small company being called "evil". Is simply seems that the bigger the company, the more evil it gets. Do you need to become evil to keep up with growth?
======
andycroll
There's plenty of evil little small companies... a lot of venal recruitment
firms, terrible family lawyers, exploitative pyramid sales, sloppy builders...
there's a million bad businesses.

NB: These are examples of individual companies I've come across, not generic
derision of these industries.

It's the just that for smaller companies the evil comes off as hapless, petty
or driven by an individual powerful in that small organization. And the impact
is generally small to individual clients/customers and so the noise is
confined.

Think the big company 'evil' is driven from a different place than your
standard 'small minded egotist' boss in a small company.

------
antoinevg
Start here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_leverage_points>

